# Mill Creek Tonight(10-28-02) with WILDCATWICK



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Met WILDCATWICK (Dave) at the Mill Creek Tonight after work. We had to work hard but found some Kings Still...My 3 are pictured below and Dave is holding one because he did such a good job landing it for me! I went like 3 for 7 and Dave went 0-1 I believe. It was great meeting you Dave and we have got to fish again soon!


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Nice job Don and Dave. Don, you are becoming a regular guide there. Real nice fish.

John


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

nice fish u guys! those look pretty sliver. don, u should bring your camara sunday, i hope u have a big steehead to take a pic. of! nice fish again u all!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Good job Don!

It looks like we are getting a good run of chins in this corner of the state.

Let's hope its the same with the steel.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Very NIce!Don What did they bite on?


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Had a fun time. Thanks for showing me what your tricks. I will probably go back in a day or two. When I finaly get that first salmon I'm sure there will be no one around to get a photo of it. Oh Well!


----------



## fishpinoy27 (Oct 19, 2002)

WOW....... those are really great fish dan, I was skunked upstream I should had come with you, Did they hit on those things that where tied to your flyrod when we saw each other? about how many yards where you fishing from me? What time did they started hitting?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Nice fish Don, by the looks of it, they might have another few weeks. Wish I could of been there. Don, how much are you charging for guiding


----------



## FlyCaster (May 22, 2001)

Don,

I've been wanting to take the wife out to show her what I get so excited about but I can't convince her to travel 3+ hours to fish.
Mill Creek looks to be just over an hour from my house. I c&r all salmon and steelhead (she hates cook or eat those fish, perch & walleye are a diffrent story). So I was just wondering where would be a good access point to wade into? If you would PM me I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks 
FlyCaster


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Look like some nice fresh fish!!

Great job!

What was the ticket for the night?

Scott


----------



## Chinooker (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey guys, I'm not quite sure where the Mill Creek is, and I'm thinkin about tryin my luck there. If someone could give me a general idea where it is, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Near Port Huron. 

John


----------

